# Mails et boîte à lettres intelligente



## macocaz (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour !

Je souhaite commencer à archiver mes mails via le système de boîte à lettres intelligente. Je viens d'en créer une et je remarque qu'en fait les mails qui se trouvent dans cette BAL intelligente sont juste copiés de la BAL d'origine... 

Y'a t-il une fonction, un script, une astuce permettant de déplacer les mails vers la BAL intelligente et non de les copier ? Cela me permettrait de travailler uniquement sur ma BAL intelligente en terme de suppression des mails. 

Ou alors, autre possibilité : est-il possible que lorsque l'on supprime un mail de la BAL intelligente, qu'il s'efface automatiquement de la BAL d'origine ?

Merci pour vos éclairages !

Cédric


----------



## Aliboron (21 Octobre 2009)

macocaz a dit:


> Je souhaite commencer à archiver mes mails via le système de boîte à lettres intelligente. Je viens d'en créer une et je remarque qu'en fait les mails qui se trouvent dans cette BAL intelligente sont juste copiés de la BAL d'origine...


Contrairement à ce que leur nom peut laisser croire, les "Boîte aux lettres intelligentes" ne sont pas des boîtes aux lettres mais des recherches enregistrées. Les messages ne sont donc ni déplacés ni recopiés, il s'agit seulement d'un effet d'affichage, une recherche Spotlight.

Si tu veux réellement archiver tes messages, il te faut créer de "véritables" boîtes aux lettres et y déplacer les messages. Tu peux automatiser ces déplacement en créant des règles qui s'appliqueront lors de la réception ou à la demande (menu "Message" ou clic droit).


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Octobre 2009)

*Attention:*  la boite aux lettre intelligent ne fait pas de copie de tes e-mail.  C'est juste un repertoire qui classe tes emails via un mot clé ... donc si tu supprime le mail de la boite de reception ou d'envoi, il ne sera plus dans la boite intelligente


grillé...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> *Attention:*  la boite aux lettre intelligent ne fait pas de copie de tes e-mail.  C'est juste un repertoire qui classe tes emails via un mot clé ... donc si tu supprime le mail de la boite de reception ou d'envoi, il ne sera plus dans la boite intelligente



Et inversement.


*Note du modo :* comme précisé dans cette annonce, "Applications" n'est pas un "fourre tout", on n'y parle que des applications pour lesquelles il n'existe pas de forum spécialisé. Les applications "internet", il y en a un (et même deux si on compte le sous forum associé), donc c'est là bas qu'on en parle.

On déménage !


----------



## macocaz (21 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ces réponses. 
C'est ce que je viens de faire. Ca fonctionne impecc, même si j'ai eu quelques grosses frayeurs avec les règles....
Sinon, désolé pour le mauvais choix initial de catégorie pour poster ma demande !
Pour ma part, le problème est solutionné !


----------

